# Maple for Fenugreek?



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 6, 2011)

While I was looking up information about making my own curry/garam masala I did some research on fenugreek also since it seems to be an important ingredient in curry powder. Multiple sites said it tasted similar to maple and was in fact used as maple flavoring in maple flavored syrups and candies. So I was wondering, if fenugreek can be used as maple flavoring, could maple be used as fenugreek flavoring? 

I know, I know, just buy the fenugreek. Accept it's not sold around here so I'd have to get it online and while the price of it isn't too bad, the shipping costs are high enough that I wouldn't want to buy it unless I was buying other stuff also to make the shipping cost worth while. So I'm looking for something to use in a pinch. Maple is pretty readily available around here so if it would work that would be cool.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 6, 2011)

I wouldn't use maple instead of fenugreek in curry since maple is much sweeter and the taste is not identical. If making curry I would suggest half yellow mustard seeds and half aniseed. Fenugreek has a taste similar to licorice with a hint of bitter spice like mustard. And aniseed taste licorice like while mustard will add the slight bitter spice.
Fennel seed can also be used instead of fenugreek seeds.


----------



## Yakuta (Aug 6, 2011)

Maple syrup and fenugreek have nothing in common.  Fenugreek is a super pungent and extremely bitter spice.  I would not substitute maple syrup for fenugreek.  You can leave fenugreek out, it's not needed in every Indian recipe if you can't find it.  

Although if you live any where close to a larger metropolitan city there should be an Indian store and you can buy it for fairly cheap there.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks! I haven't tried fenugreek. I have idea what it tastes like and  just had the information from online to go on so I'm glad I asked.  Thanks Snip for the recommendations on substitutions. I can get all  three of those up here. Yakuta, face north and walk until you reach the  middle of nowhere. Then take ten steps backwards. That's were I live,  ten paces from the middle of nowhere.  Closest place I can think of that might have an Indian store is about five hours away.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Aug 7, 2011)

Purple, I think I used to live in your neighborhood, and that is where I developed my addiction to internet shopping.  

(Lived in Ely MN, fondly (not) known as 'the end of the road'.)


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 7, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Thanks! I haven't tried fenugreek. I have idea what it tastes like and  just had the information from online to go on so I'm glad I asked.  Thanks Snip for the recommendations on substitutions. I can get all  three of those up here. Yakuta, face north and walk until you reach the  middle of nowhere. Then take ten steps backwards. That's were I live,  ten paces from the middle of nowhere.  Closest place I can think of that might have an Indian store is about five hours away.




I live in a street with no name literally. We have cows and goats going for strolls down the street and monkeys that steal my trash! The supermarket is also very far but at least we have a new Spar in my area for day to day and a woolworths!


----------



## Jake11 (Aug 8, 2011)

Just a few points further on fenugreek.

If you're into sprouting, the seeds are ideal for this and the young shoots are really tasty.

And if you get the whole seeds and are thinking of grinding, you will need a spice/coffee grinder as they are the toughest of seeds to break down. A mortar and pestle stands no chance!


----------

